

Microsoft sales soar for all its non-Windows products - AdeptusAquinas
http://money.cnn.com/2015/01/26/technology/microsoft-earnings/index.html?sr=fbmoney012615microsoft0800story

======
__Joker
Error in article fina three months of 2014 rather than 2015.

Why does share prices drop 4% ? Is it because of announcement that they will
have weaker future results ?

